# Differences in CAAD frames



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

I am really not sure what frame I want yet as we are moving to a new part of the country, and will wantto adjust to the area. So in the meantime I am looking to build up a CAAD frame and then just swap components when I decide. (Red, handbuilt wheels, ect...) 

So I am wondering what the differences are between the CAAD frames over the last couple years and whether I should buy a new frame from the local shop or find an older one online. I am coming off of a CAAD 5 (record with Ksyrium ssc's). Also what would a new CAAD 9 frame run me at my LBS? (ballpark)

Thanks


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

If you're just buying the frame and fork from a Cannondale dealer, it's $800, but that's a BB30 frame. The CAAD9 5 (all '09 Shimano 105) is $1299, the CAAD9 6 (Sora/Tiagra) is $1049, and the CAAD9 7 (Sora/Tiagra) is $899.

If you'll replace most of the parts, either buy the 7 and hope to get a few dollars off the stuff you pull off, or get the 5 if you think you can recoup an extra $400 by selling the removed 105 groupset on eBay. 

I wouldn't recommend just getting the frameset unless you actually want to invest in a decent BB30 crankset (Cannondale Hollowgram Si or Si SL, Specialized S-Works, etc.).

Good luck,
Chris


----------



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> If you're just buying the frame and fork from a Cannondale dealer, it's $800, but that's a BB30 frame. The CAAD9 5 (all '09 Shimano 105) is $1299, the CAAD9 6 (Sora/Tiagra) is $1049, and the CAAD9 7 (Sora/Tiagra) is $899.
> 
> If you'll replace most of the parts, either buy the 7 and hope to get a few dollars off the stuff you pull off, or get the 5 if you think you can recoup an extra $400 by selling the removed 105 groupset on eBay.
> 
> ...


Wait I thought that all the CAAD9 frames were BB30, and that they had an adapter, that could be removed. I was planning on buying the CAAD9 5 and selling all the 105 components. And adding a BB30 crankset. 

STARNUT can you confirm this?
Thanks.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

The stock built bikes are currently 68mm BB shell. The frame is available as a BB30 setup. The stock build won't be a sleeved BB30 until late 09 or 2010.

You want a CAAD 9 BB30........ you gotta order only the frame and fork. I suspect that as they start to run out of 68mm shelled frames they will start sending the stock bikes with the sleeve. There is, however, no way to tell when that'll be.

Starnut


----------



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

Starnut thanks for the info. Now I don't know what to do, as I get the employee discount on bikes, and I was told by my guy at the shop that they were the same frame. So do I buy just the frame and build it up or go with the CAAD9 5 and sell all the 105 components? Damn.


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

piercebrew said:


> Starnut thanks for the info. Now I don't know what to do, as I get the employee discount on bikes, and I was told by my guy at the shop that they were the same frame. So do I buy just the frame and build it up or go with the CAAD9 5 and sell all the 105 components? Damn.


What kind of discounts do you have?


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

seriously, unless u are gunna drop 1k on a hollowgram crankset, the BB30 option is overrated... its not like a record/da or even rival crankset is rubbish.

if it were me, grab the bike on discount - part it out and stick a decent light gruppo like rival and most importantly, have enough for decent wheels and u'll be flying.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

wankski said:


> seriously, unless u are gunna drop 1k on a hollowgram crankset, the BB30 option is overrated... its not like a record/da or even rival crankset is rubbish.
> 
> if it were me, grab the bike on discount - part it out and stick a decent light gruppo like rival and most importantly, have enough for decent wheels and u'll be flying.


Or $500 for a used one on the auction site 

wankski is absolutely right - unless you are going to dump a couple of grand in parts, the BB30 frameset isn't worth it.

-Chris


----------



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

zigurate said:


> What kind of discounts do you have?


For parts 40%, for the frame alone it would be around $500, for the CAAD9 5 it would be $800. I would use my Ultegra groupo, and bars from my CX bike. Or I could wait until later in the year and get the CAAD9 5 with BB30 if STARNUT is correct.


----------



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

Are the cranksets really going for a grand? I had no idea it was that much. I need to get back to my studies, one test left and then I'm done with med school.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

No,they're not $1000.About $700+ BB but they're hard to come by at the moment.But you can find them on Ebay for $450/500 depending on condition and whether black or silver.Or you can look for the non SLs which are just as nice but about 75 gr heavier for about $250/300.Stick with the regular bearings not the Cannondale ceramics.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Quit dickin' around with selling this and that and just call an order the frame. It's a 4-6 week wait anyway plus they fill dealer orders before employees. So if you're going to wait.............. it's going to be a while. Plus you have to knock that stupid sleeve out when you get which is just a PITA and it leaves all that green loctite crap in the c-clip grooves and makes it a PITA to mount the c-clips correctly.

Call Cannondale and give them this part number, 9ARA95S[size][color]. Insert the correct size and color and you're set. Also order QC690 for the BB. If you want a standard crankset order KA014[size]BLK or order KA015[size]BLK for a compact. Insert you correct size in that one too.

Buying the BB30 and sleeveing is like putting Daytons on a Ferarri. If you just going to out a standard BB in there just order the standard frame. It'll be lighter that way (instead of sleeveing a BB30 frame) and easier to work on. If you buy a BB30 and don't use thier cranks, you wanted your time and money.

Edit: the cranks are $735 and the BB is $110....................... retail. And............. you're doing it wrong if that's the discount you're getting. And.......... someone misinformed you, kind of. They are technically the same frame right now............... one has a BB30 and the other one has a 68mm BB. So, excluding the BB, they are the same thing.

Starnut


----------



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

Starnut-
I think you are right I should just sack up and buy it. You only graduate from medical school once. Good way to blow part of the first substantial paycheck I've had in four years.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Having a wife in Dental $chool, and myself having $ub$tantial post graduate education......... I pretty sure you have some debt you'll be paying on for a _long_ time :lol:. If you say something like "my parents/dead uncle paid for school" then you should, with out a doubt, sack up:lol:

Starnut


----------

